# java-Programieren



## dangzen (26. Okt 2019)

hallo kann jemand mir bei c und d helfen. danke


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (28. Okt 2019)

Nein, so nicht. DU musst schon zeigen, was du bisher gemacht hast. Eine fertige Aufgabe bekommst du nicht einfach vorgesetzt.


----------



## dangzen (28. Okt 2019)

import ch.aplu.turtle.*;
public class Sechseck {
    Turtle Sechsi = new Turtle();
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Turtle Sechsi = new Turtle();
        int anzahl_kanten = 0;

        //Sechsi.right(60);


        while(anzahl_kanten < 6){

            Sechsi.forward(50);
            Sechsi.left(60);


            anzahl_kanten = anzahl_kanten + 1;
        }

    }

}


----------



## CyborgBeta123 (29. Okt 2019)

Hier mal Aufgabe a-c, d müsste daraus ableitbar sein...


```
import java.awt.Canvas;
import java.awt.Graphics;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Aufgabe15 extends Canvas {
	/**
	 * 
	 */
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	private char afg = 'a';
	private int wx = 50;
	private int hy = 50;
	private int n = 3;
	private int r = 100;
	private int x_centre = 250;
	private int y_centre = 250;

	public Aufgabe15 next() {
		afg++;
		if (afg > 'c') {
			afg = 'a';
			n++;
		}
		return this;
	}
```


----------



## CyborgBeta123 (29. Okt 2019)

Und hier weiterer Text der sehr wichtig ist, damit der Beitrag nicht als Spam gilt...


```
@Override
	public void paint(Graphics g) {
		super.paint(g);
		switch (afg) {
		case 'a':
			int x = 0;
			int y = this.getHeight();
			for (int i = 0; i < 100; i++) {
				int x2 = x;
				int y2 = y - hy;
				g.drawLine(x, y, x2, y2);
				y = y2;
				x2 = x2 + wx;
				g.drawLine(x, y, x2, y2);
				x = x2;
			}
			break;
		case 'b':
			for (int i = 0; i < n; i++) {
				float xn = (float) (r * Math.cos(2 * Math.PI * i / n) + x_centre);
				float yn = (float) (r * Math.sin(2 * Math.PI * i / n) + y_centre);
				float xn2 = (float) (r * Math.cos(2 * Math.PI * (i + 1) / n) + x_centre);
				float yn2 = (float) (r * Math.sin(2 * Math.PI * (i + 1) / n) + y_centre);
				g.drawLine((int) xn, (int) yn, (int) xn2, (int) yn2);
			}
			break;
		case 'c':
			for (int j = 0; j < n; j++) {
				float theta = (float) (Math.PI * j / (2 * n));
				for (int i = 0; i < n; i++) {
					float xn = (float) (r * Math.cos(2 * Math.PI * i / n + theta) + x_centre);
					float yn = (float) (r * Math.sin(2 * Math.PI * i / n + theta) + y_centre);
					float xn2 = (float) (r * Math.cos(2 * Math.PI * (i + 1) / n + theta) + x_centre);
					float yn2 = (float) (r * Math.sin(2 * Math.PI * (i + 1) / n + theta) + y_centre);
					g.drawLine((int) xn, (int) yn, (int) xn2, (int) yn2);
				}
			}
			break;
		default:
			break;
		}
	}
```


----------



## CyborgBeta123 (29. Okt 2019)

Und jetzt endlich der dritte Teil:


```
(leider net erlaubt...)
```


----------

